# Aqua soil



## Rodgie (28 Dec 2017)

Greetings everyone,

I’m close in setting up a low tech tank (D. Walstad) method. But I’m leaning towards using AS. But, my biggest concern, does it also release Carbon for plants to use like regular potting soil does? I know that Co2 is given by bacteria when they eat. But thinking about the very beginning (1-7 days) of set up. If AS doesn’t have those bacteria’s yet, will it be successful? 

Cheers,


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Jan 2018)

I'm no expert on low tech stuff but I would imagine that you will be using low lighting? In the first seven days I don't think the plants will use much co2. They'll just be settling in.


----------

